# 2009 Lakeland Fish/Dive Expo



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, the Lakeland Fish and Dive Expo is returning to Off the Wall Adventures (2055 Shepherd Rd. Lakeland, FL 33811) on Saturday, February 7, 2009. This year we have an even bigger lineup than last year, as well as some different booth vendors. Like last year, we will be selling hamburgers, hot dogs and sodas, with ALL proceeds going to CCA. CCA-Polk will be on site to sign up any potential new members and also handle some of our raffles that will be going on, which will also benefit CCA. This is family friendly atmosphere designed to bring outdoor enthusiasts together and have a great time. Start time will be 8:30 am. The first seminar will begin at 9:00 am. Seminars will last approximately 50 minutes. The last seminar is scheduled to begin at 4:00 pm. The expo will last until 5:30-6:00ish pm. We will be having seminars going on both in the classroom and on the pool deck. Here is this year's OFFICIAL lineup.......


Booth Vendors

CCA
FWC
Get Reel
Osceola Outback Adventures
Marine Supply of Winter Haven
Rolls Axle Trailers
East Cape Skiffs
Canyon Bay Boatworks
Stone's Outhouse
Central Florida Kayak Anglers
Andy Thornal Co.
Awesome Fishing Radio
O'Brien's Reel Fishing Club
Skinny Water Culture
Bailey's Outdoors of Plant City

The Classroom Seminar List

Bailey's Outdoors - Archery 900-950
Capt. Lynn Zirkle - Kingfishing 1000-1050
Rick Hess - Choosing the Right Rod (GLoomis) 1100-1150
Capt. Todd Foucher - Tides and Solunars 1200-1250

Pool Deck Seminars

Neil Taylor - Kayak Fishing 1000-1050
Capt. Rob Salimbene - Take a Kid Fishing 1100-1150
T.J. Konitzer - Discover SCUBA 1200-1250
Eric Bachnik - Mirr-O-Lure 100-150
Capt. Jon Bull - Fly Fishing for Redfish 200-250
Capts. Greg and Bryan Watts - Tournament Redfishing 300-350
Chris, Bobby, and Arnie Lane - Tournament Bass Fishing 400-450


Discover SCUBA gives people a chance to get in the heated pool, with SCUBA gear on, and try SCUBA diving. So bring your bathing suits!!! We will also have casting contests and demos throughout the day. There will also be a rock climbing wall courtesy of Off the Wall Adventures and many raffle prizes. There may be more booth vendors added to the list in the coming weeks. The event and parking is free for everyone. Come out and make it a family day!!!!!! For more information call T.J. Konitzer (Off the Wall Adventures) at 863-709-9255 or Capt. Jon Bull at 863-860-7250.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Moved to the Events Section...

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Just added Wang Anchors and Gillz Shirts to the lineup!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Finatic Designs are on board!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Mel is bringing a Copperhead to represent Ankona Boatworks at the Expo!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's THE OFFICIAL LINEUP.....

2nd Annual Lakeland Fish/Dive Expo

February 7, 2009
8:30 am to 6:00 pm

Located at:
Off the Wall Adventures
2055 Shepherd Rd
Lakeland, Fl 33811

Contact for more information:
Capt. Jon Bull   863-860-7250
T.J.Konitzer   863-709-9253

Bring the family out for a day of fun!

Rock Climbing Wall      Paint Ball Course      Batting Cages        Raffle & Prizes

Seminars and Times:          *Classroom Seminars
9:00 am*                         Bailey’s Outdoors of Plant City - Archery
10:00 am*                       Capt. Lynn Zirkle – Kingfishing
10:00 am                         Neil Taylor – Kayak Fishing
11:00 am*                       Rick Hess – Choosing the Right Rod (G-Loomis/Stone’s Outhouse)
11:00 am                           Capt. Rob Salimbene – Take a Kid Fishing
12:00 pm*                       Capt. Todd Foucher – Tides and Solunars
12:00 pm                        T.J. Konitzer – Discover SCUBA
1:00 pm*                        Capt. Byron Hennecy – Barramundi Fishing
1:00 pm                         Eric Bachnik – Mirr-O-Lure
2:00 pm                            Capt. Jon Bull – Fly Fishing for Redfish
3:00pm                            Capts. Greg and Bryan Watts – Tournament Redfishing
4:00 pm                           Bobby, Chris, and Arnie Lane – Tournament Bass Fishing

********Times and Presenters Subject to Change********

Burgers, Hot Dogs, and Drinks will be sold with all proceeds going to CCA.

A Big Thanks to Our Sponsors!
   
CCA                  
FWC
Get Reel                  
Osceola Outback Adventures
Marine Supply of Winter Haven         
Rolls Axle Trailers
East Cape Skiffs                  
Canyon Bay Boatworks
Stone's Outhouse               
Central Florida Kayak Anglers
Andy Thornal Co.               
Awesome Fishing Radio
O'Brien's Reel Fishing Club            
Skinny Water Culture
Bailey's Outdoors of Plant City         
Wang Anchors / Finatic Designs 
Gillz Shirts               
Ankona Boatworks
Lakeland Bassmasters            
USCG Auxillary #74
Bonefish Boats               
FantaSea Marine / G3 Boats


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Kids Casting contest at 12:00pm. All afternoon seminars have been pushed back one hour.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt. Geoffery Page will be doing the Mirr-O-Lure seminar with Eric Bachnik. Osceola Outback Adventures is out....can't make it. :'(


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Saturday is the big day!!!!!


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoyed the show and it was nice to meet the man behind the keyboard. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Maybe someone will post some pics. :-/


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Pics are coming................


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> Pics are coming................


You da man.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

We had a great time at the Expo...It was a very cool event!

Here's a few pics...










Here's Capt. Ron and Mel










Ron's Copperhead



















The "Mothership" CR's Bonefish 18










Bad A$$ Bonefish 23!










The "Midway" at the show


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting Dave. 

It was nice to see you there.


----------

